# De Rosa Team Aluminium frame



## centaur

Hello,

I would like to buy my first road bike.
First i would like to buy the new 2011 Giant TCR Comp in 105 and make some upgrade step by step :

- Wheelset
- Sram Red 
- Deda Service Course stem and bars 

...

But i have see, in my local shop, some De Rosa Team frame from 2010.

It's not easy to find a lot of advice for this frame. I think this frame are really stiff.
I dont have find the kind of aluminium used on this frame ...

I think to buy this frame like this :

De Rosa frame with De Rosa Carbon fork in white 69 cm
Sram Red groupset ( exept for the Dura Ace cassette ) with Rotor Aéro Q-ring
Shimano Dura ace 7450 tubular wheels
Fizik Alliante Carbon
Deda SC stem/bars
Speedplay Zero pedal

A sexy picture of this bike :

https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/derosa_team_hi.jpg

I need your advice about this frame ... 

Regards !


----------



## centaur

Nobody ?


----------



## Guest

In the early-2000s I built up a De Rosa Vega (aluminum) and loved it. It felt rock-solid on 55-mph descents. It was not too stiff. My previous Cannondale was too stiff. Too me, the ride felt like steel. I would hope the new Team rides the same, but the integrated seatpost could harm that.


----------



## fick

I have been riding the intergrated seat mast Team for about a week now. I hope that it is because I'm feeling like 5lbs of sheet in a 3 lb bag, or I hope that it is because that i never rode a sloping geometry type bikes before. But, the dang thing can't make up it's mind about what it is good at doing and what it is bad at doing. 
Ride downhill on it and it's good, climbing a hill out of the saddle and it's good. When making the transition from climbing out of the saddle to climbing in the saddle, it seems that the bike is glued to the pavement! 
Just my experience in the last 7 days...... but i'm 5 stuffed into 3


----------



## red elvis

if i were you i'll keep saving and buy a giant tcr advanced sl with dura ace. it's a helluva beast just like your dream bike de rosa and maybe even better. it will save you a lot of money in the long run as well. but that's just me.


----------



## fick

I'm coming into form at the moment and the bike is much better in that transition phase that I mentioned before! Now the frame keeps giving when you go from standing to sitting. I think it was just a case of being a fat lard ass.


----------



## ultimobici

fick said:


> I'm coming into form at the moment and the bike is much better in that transition phase that I mentioned before! Now the frame keeps giving when you go from standing to sitting. I think it was just a case of being a fat lard ass.


Glad to see that you have seen the error of your ways and stopped blaming Ugo & Sons!! How's the ride of the Team?


----------



## fick

It's very stable going down hill and very predictable in it's overall handling. Climbs pretty well also. An 8 out of 10.


----------

